# Dogtra Edge vs Pro 550



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

I've run a TT Pro 200 since late 2012 with no problems at all, completely satisfied. I am getting another dog in a few months and want to run two collars off one remote. The new garmin units aren't compatible with my older TT transmitter, so I need to find a new collar. Garmin Pro 550 or Dogtra Edge and why? I've watched the GDS videos on both products. 

The 550 seems very similar to what I am used to plus some extra features like bark collar and lights. The lights are a welcome feature, but I think the Edge wins out on that point. Surprisingly, lights are important to me, as I walk in the neighborhood in the dark every day, and use them on the way to the blind in the morning. I have never needed a bark collar with my dogs thus far, so I'm not sure if that's a relevant point for my use. The Edge has some really neat features but seems to operate a little differently than my pro 200. I'm also concerned about the charging port on the collar clogging up with hair and mud over time if the mud flap wears out. Any suggestions? Is one particularly easier to use without looking than the other? Thanks.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

You would want the Edge RT, not the Edge, it will be like a pro 100 and pro 200 all in one. Haven't heard great things about the durability of the 550, not the rave reviews of the old TT. Love my RT, my transmitter is going on 5 months without a charge, collars last over a month.


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

Dogtra Edge RT........Best on the market IMHO !!!!!


----------



## Maddog10 (Feb 8, 2013)

I second the Edge RT. Love mine and would be great for up to 3 dogs... No lights though, which isn't an issue for me but I know you specified wanting lights.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I made the same switch a little over a year ago from a pro200 to the edge rt and love it.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I would suggest the Edge RT and for a light add these.
http://www.gundogsupply.com/sportdo...tm_term=SDLB&gclid=CMHhvZiBs88CFQwvaQodkz0KNg

The Edge RT has a better warranty and an awesome company that stands behind their products. Dog products made by DOG people!


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

Why the RT over the Edge?

I wish GDS had a long video on the RT like they do the Edge and Pro 550. I'll search youtube and see if I can figure out how it operates. 

I have those little sportdog lights on my pro 200 now and like them a lot. I thought the lights on the Edge were better though.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Rt is set up with continuos stim as the top 2 buttons and nick as the bottom 2. You have choice of low, medium, and high for each setting.


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

I'd recommend the Edge RT.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

BrettG said:


> Rt is set up with continuos stim as the top 2 buttons and nick as the bottom 2. You have choice of low, medium, and high for each setting.


Whereas with the Edge, each of the 4 buttons is a different collar, and is burn only from 0-127. The RT all the buttons opperate a single collar and there is a dial to switch to a different collar.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Dogtra for sure, Edge vs. RT both have 4 buttons, RT (retriever Trainer) 3dogs; button=different intensity levels (so you don't have to change switch, unless you need a big change) to switch btw levels is toggle just like old tritronics, to switch btw dog is toggle as well (123 not color coded so you got to remember who's who). No Lights. Regular Edge (Originally made for Hounds-in the Dark you need lights ) up to 4 dogs, each button different dog, 0-127 dial, which lights up so you can see what level your on at night, collars have lights. Button is a continuous nick, I don't think it has the option to change btw nick and continuous, might have a switch for it. Still I always found the nick is usually too quick, so all the time continuous wasn't an issue

The Edge RT will be the most comparable to older tritronic models, the Regular edge, aside from the TT tube design is more comparable to the Dogtra 3500 (2 dog system), switch over to either isn't really that hard just depends on what you like. Lights might be pretty cool, I know a couple of people who ulitize the regular EDGE, like it just as much as the RT system; do find the light useful. Pretty sure dogtra made the RT system, to bring over the die hard TT people who want the tube and toggle design-features, of the ole T500, which garmin doesn't support anymore, and they have messed with in the newer versions.


----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

I've had a 550, the best feature is the light. I too would take my dog for a walk in the morning or night and really like the light when waking out to my hunting spot. The battery life did seam to lose it charge much faster when it would be less than 20 out. I didn't care for the tube style transmitter for hunting so I sold it and got a Dogtra 2300. For hunting I love the collar, but for training I like the tube style transmitter and got a edge RT. I didn't think I'd use the nick vs continuous as much as I do, but it's a nice feature and do like the low med high in an instant. I have a couple of the sport dog lights that are on both collars and use them all the time, well worth the $15.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I have both systems and I prefer the TT550. I have had absolutely no problems with the 550 in well over a years daily use.
I think the Dogtra is a well made collar too , I just prefer the TT!


----------



## kcbullets (Feb 10, 2015)

I have used the 550 and Edge. I prefer the Edge. Mine is not the RT model. I've used TT my entire life and made the switch to Dogtra. I like the light on the Edge, and the buttons and selector is simple to get used too. I am an avid hunter and have had no issues with the Edge.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> Button is a continuous nick, I don't think it has the option to change btw nick and continuous, might have a switch for it. Still I always found the nick is usually too quick, so all the time continuous wasn't an issue


The edge can do a nick, continuous, pager, and lights. What do you mean the nick was too quick? Did you used to run an Edge?


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

jackh said:


> The edge can do a nick, continuous, pager, and lights. What do you mean the nick was too quick? Did you used to run an Edge?


Never felt I got enough impact with the nick button (pressures is applied for only a tick, then stops, the tick is too fast), would have to use it multiple times which(sometimes bugged my dogs out). A solid of push of the continuous button just worked better. I have had dogtra for many years, I just don't utilize the nick button, prefer a continuous for correction, finger on (correction) finger off (done), allows me to determine timing, where-as nick is automatic time set. I do use the pager, a bunch that's a nice option to have. Don't have a lighted system, but I think I would really like the option. The regular Edge has a nick? there's only 4 buttons=4 dogs, is it a switch or something to go back and forth (nick-continuous)?


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

I thought I read somewhere that the edge or RT has an extra nick feature if you hold the button. Ex: press and immediately release nick button = nick. Press nick button = nick, hold it for over a second or something and collar nicks a second time on the release of the button. 

Is this true? Or was this only on older collars? I can't find the thread I read this on but it was an older post on this forum reviewing one of these two collars, I think the RT.


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

Jack, on the RT, the nick buttons only nick. The constant buttons will "burn" for up to 9 seconds, before shutting off for safety reasons. There is also a vibrate button that is well recessed.


----------



## mrman (Feb 12, 2016)

I bought my edge RT brand new from gun dog supply. When I first opened it, i tried it on myself before ever putting it on my dogs. I couldn't handle above a 2 low, 2 mid, and I was done. I ran it for a while and when I really started using it I noticed a REALLY big jump in reaction from 2 low to 2 mid with the pup. So i talked to a lot of folks and did a lot of shocking myself with other folks collars (dogtra, and tritronics) and determined i somehow got a faulty one. I emailed someone at dogtra, and they sent me a brand new transmitter within a couple days and I sent mine back whenever the new one came in. I am but an amateur with only one retriever (and one cattle dog) but I was extremely satisfied with the customer service of dogtra, and will not be using any other company. As far as the function of Edge RT, it is VERY easy to operate without looking, with all the buttons right there and the intensity at the top. After I got the new transmitter the consistency is very high and I have not charged the transmitter or receiver for at least a month or two. Hope this helps or offers different insight than the others input.


----------



## daveindenton (Nov 5, 2015)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> Never felt I got enough impact with the nick button (pressures is applied for only a tick, then stops, the tick is too fast), would have to use it multiple times which(sometimes bugged my dogs out). A solid of push of the continuous button just worked better. I have had dogtra for many years, I just don't utilize the nick button, prefer a continuous for correction, finger on (correction) finger off (done), allows me to determine timing, where-as nick is automatic time set.


That’s been my experience also with my Dogtra 2300NCP. I almost never use the nick button anymore for the same reason. Really pleased with the collar though.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I love my Garmin 550. No problems. Functions like my older TT collars. If you do decide on the Dogtra make sure they provide you with the insulated points or you will not be able to make a correction in the water. The charge disapates to almost nothing.


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

JusticeDog said:


> If you do decide on the Dogtra make sure they provide you with the insulated points or you will not be able to make a correction in the water. The charge disapates to almost nothing.


I have no idea where this statement came from, but it is simply not true. First, you made an a statement stating "you will not be able to make a correction in the water." I am not sure how this could even be possible, if given a semi competent handler. Second, you made a statement stating "The charge disapates [sic] to almost nothing." Are you referring to the battery charge? If you are referring to the nick/burn of the collar, that is also not true. I know for certain that my Lab, along with every other dog using a Dogtra collar that I train with (in two clubs) feels adequate pressure if the handler does their part when in the water.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Windjammer said:


> I have no idea where this statement came from, but it is simply not true. First, you made an a statement stating "you will not be able to make a correction in the water." I am not sure how this could even be possible, if given a semi competent handler. Second, you made a statement stating "The charge disapates [sic] to almost nothing." Are you referring to the battery charge? If you are referring to the nick/burn of the collar, that is also not true. I know for certain that my Lab, along with every other dog using a Dogtra collar that I train with (in two clubs) feels adequate pressure if the handler does their part when in the water.


It is true and was confirmed by a very experienced Dogtra rep. They will give them to you for free, you just have to ask for them.


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

I am a Dogtra rep, and yes, they will give them to you for free (except the new "coated" ones for the 1900S). I am confirming that the standard contact points work as they should in the water. 

-Mike


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Daren Galloway said:


> Whereas with the Edge, each of the 4 buttons is a different collar, and is burn only from 0-127. The RT all the buttons opperate a single collar and there is a dial to switch to a different collar.


I own an Edge, and it is not a continuous burn only from 0 -127. It also has a nick selection from 0 - 127. You can also replace the 0 - 127 to a traditional 0 -8 type selector if the user prefers that type of stim control. It is a great system if your running multiple dogs at the same time.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Windjammer said:


> I am a Dogtra rep, and yes, they will give them to you for free (except the new "coated" ones for the 1900S). I am confirming that the standard contact points work as they should in the water.
> 
> -Mike


yeah. I already figured that out. But one of your vendors told me to do the bucket test with both collars and I did. The vendor was correct and the charge "disappates". So, I confirmed it with Pete Fisher, who has been with Dogtra a long time, and he was the one that informed me that they would provide the insulated contact points at no charge and it would correct the situation. Glad I kept the message from Pete.





and the kind offer to outfit a collar with the insulated points:


----------



## younggun86 (May 2, 2013)

I love my dogtra, i used to run TT pro 100 until my receiver started to short out and my dog was getting scorched. I don't feel the garmin 550 compares to the older TT at all, just my opinion from what i have seen from people i train with. Big reason i went with Dogtra is the 1 inch collar straps with d-rings included makes it nice for staking out. I am very very happy with my dogtra and the battery life is insane, i did put the insulated tips on as recommended by Pete. Not saying the 550 isnt a good piece of equipment just saying from my experiences i am now a dogtra man.


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

I went from a TT Flyway G3 to an EDGE RT. I like the Edge for it's functionality, BUT, I still prefer the ergonomics of the TT/Garmin. My fingers do not as naturally wrap around the Edge as they do the TT. I think the higher ridge surrounding the TT buttons helps with that. I also prefer the button press/feel of the TT. The Edge RT takes a firmer push/click to deliver stimulation. The plastic of the Edge is also slicker, whereas the TT had the rubber panels on the side, which lead to a more positive hold. And one more thing......I don't care for the two raised posts that the belt clip screws into on the Edge. Always pokes my palm. Small things, but may be noticeable if you're used to a certain transmitter feel.

Other than that...I like it. I wouldn't recommend upgrading for the heck of it, if you have a G3 TT though.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

JusticeDog said:


> It is true and was confirmed by a very experienced Dogtra rep. They will give them to you for free, you just have to ask for them.


I find this interesting, I oftentimes have problems with in the water corrections with my dogs, I figured they had a tendency to shrink when wet, also the girls are masters at figuring how to pinch the collar off. Thus they oftentimes require the collar to be tightened, and moved to the back of the neck when they become wet. Do the insulating pointd solve this issue? I might have to try it.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

So are we talking a general physics issue here that all collars suffer from? Or a problem specific to dogtra? Do the new collars' contact points solve this issue?

I've never noticed issues with corrections in water with my pro 200 G3. But I wasn't looking for any problems either.


----------



## RobNew (Sep 20, 2016)

Ok.......As a re-entrant into the dog training world, the possible lack of correction in water is a rather big deal to me. However, I must say that my in-water corrections were EXTREMELY limited because most often the issue was corrected with attrition. I used to use the TT500, but have not hear great things about the Garmin/TT550 units, and will probably end up with an RT in my truck. The contact points in the water thing kinda makes me hesitant though. Is there more on this?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> I find this interesting, I oftentimes have problems with in the water corrections with my dogs, I figured they had a tendency to shrink when wet, also the girls are masters at figuring how to pinch the collar off. Thus they oftentimes require the collar to be tightened, and moved to the back of the neck when they become wet. Do the insulating pointd solve this issue? I might have to try it.


Just call and have them send you the insulated points. I am not sure why this rep refuses to acknowledge the issue and tries to state that the other points work fine in the water when they don't. The vendor was. right when I did the bucket test he suggested. Pete Fisher is one of the most experienced and obviously one of the most honest Dogtra rep out there. I didn't buy the Dogtra but would consider buy one in the future only from Pete because of his honesty. Just get the insulated points. 

I still like my Garmin 550. I do like the Dogtra bark collar- the US 300 rocks.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

RobNew said:


> Ok.......As a re-entrant into the dog training world, the possible lack of correction in water is a rather big deal to me. However, I must say that my in-water corrections were EXTREMELY limited because most often the issue was corrected with attrition. I used to use the TT500, but have not hear great things about the Garmin/TT550 units, and will probably end up with an RT in my truck. The contact points in the water thing kinda makes me hesitant though. Is there more on this?


I agree in corrections in water. We really need to be careful when correcting in water.


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

It is a problem with all e collars. It is a physics thing. The E collar is designed to apply electrical stimulation to be part of the dogs neck (the skin) that lies between the two contact points. What are is a mild conductor of electricity. Saline or brackish water or water with other adulterants in it may be a far more efficient conductor of electricity than non-contaminated water Either way however, , when you apply the electrical stimulation part of the electricity is shunted through the water directly and never enters the dogs skin. In this case, he does not feel much. 

The use of insulated contact points such as found in the old TT units, the new Garman 550, and he accessory points available from Dogtra, greatly reduce the shunting effect and put the electricity through the dogs skin where it is needed. Do not, however, expect a panacea if you are training in saline or brackish water. You will still get a shunting effect even with insulated points. 

Here is the tip. The screw threads of contact points of many of the old TT style units are compatible with some of the Dogtra collars. You might be able to use those old TT insulated contact points in your Dogtra. So before you throw out that old TT, save the contact points. PS. Save the collar strap too -- it was a nice strap and definitely nicer than the new three-quarter inch one on the Garman 550. Here is one more "cross platform" tip: if you use the Garmin 550, get yourself a three-quarter inch Dogtra strap. Nice D ring. Nice roller buckle. Very functional.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

https://www.dogtra.com/products/dogtra-parts

Where do you guys see these insulated contact points?


----------



## RDKlabs (Apr 13, 2016)

I just bought the dogtra edge rt and am very pleased with its performance, initially I wanted to get the TT 550 but after reading the reviews I went with the dogtra


----------

